# How to use LR, or "Where are my Pictures?"



## Brad Snyder (Jan 27, 2008)

Second only to Mick's "Where's the save button?" is:

"Wait a minute, where did my pictures go?"

You just had a bunch of pictures selected, sorted, keyworded, found, organized, cataloged, collected or otherwise, just the way you want them.

And now, none of them are displayed.  

In the bad old days of the early beta's you were on your own, but this question got asked so many thousands of times that the LR designers took pity on us and added a display that says:

"No photos match the filter"

That's your cue to check whether you've somehow left some filters turned on. This often happens because your view filters stay chosen when you leave a folder or collection, and now that you've come back to that folder / collection, they're still filtered, even tho' you forgot about it.

You can verify your filter settings by glancing at the border above the filmstrip at the bottom of the display.  Or you can disable filters in the current view by:

1) Pressing (ctrl/cmd)-L, or
2) Selecting Library | Enable Filters  from the menu bar, or
3) Clicking the Filter On/Off toggle at the far right of the filter bar directly above the film strip.

2 and 3 are shown in the attachments.


----------

